

Ask HN: Any lib ideas? - nadam

One of my favourite parts of programming is creating reusable self-contained libraries. It is much more enjoyable for me to tweak the performace or the API of a library with a clear and simple goal than writing the often obscure &#x27;business logic&#x27; of big applications.
On the other hand I think the &#x27;lib market&#x27; is quite saturated. Currently I do not have a good idea about what kind of lib I should write.
Do you have ideas about some holes in the &#x27;lib market&#x27;, where the current libraries are lacking in performance, features or simplicity of their API? What kind of lib would you need?
Do you think one can make a living off of writing libraries (reuasble tech-heavy code), or is it always expected that a library should be free?
======
hershel
Look at academic research papers. Some talk about useful things , but do not
release code or a service.

~~~
nadam
This can be a good heuristic to find lib ideas, thanks.

